

1200 screenshots of computer interfaces from old movies - stkhlm
http://screen.waxy.org/screenshots/

======
cookingrobot
Can someone transfer this to something browsable like flickr/pinterest/etc?

~~~
gizmo686
Try puting:

javascript:a=document.getElementsByTagName('a'); for (b in
a){c=document.createElement('img');c.setAttribute('src',a[b].href);a[b].parentElement.appendChild(c);}

into your URL bar.

~~~
cstrat
champion, didn't think to do something like that.

------
jason_slack
Maybe add the movie Sneakers and maybe Swordfish?

